

Le Wagon Is an Impressive French Coding Bootcamp for Entrepreneurs - agerlic
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/27/le-wagon-is-an-impressive-french-coding-bootcamp-for-entrepreneurs/

======
tiagocesar
Very cool to see coding ability turning into a new commodity - and a game
changing one.

